# Hockey pucks as toys



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever used one as toy? The ice hockey pucks are generally pretty hard and I was concerned about damaging my dogs teeth.

Floor and roller hockey pucks are a little softer. 

I'm Looking for toys to slide on the hardwood so I ... I mean Grim :smirk: doesn't break any more things around the house when his kong bounces


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My lab/shep mix thinks pucks are as cool as his rubber chuckit balls.. He leaves marks in a puck just from playing fetch.. Definitely not too hard(for the dog, household items are another story).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Probably ok unless Grim likes to chew on them. A lot of the street hockey pucks/balls are made in china, who knows what materials they use, just be careful and put them up when you are finished playing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What about a holee roller ball? It's soft and can bounce around without hurting anything and great for house play. You also never have to worry about it damaging teeth and Delgado has yet to bust one despite his best efforts and we'll play tug with it too! Most petstores carry them

JW Pet Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy - Sale - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> What about a holee roller ball? It's soft and can bounce around without hurting anything and great for house play. You also never have to worry about it damaging teeth and Delgado has yet to bust one despite his best efforts and we'll play tug with it too! Most petstores carry them
> 
> JW Pet Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy - Sale - Dog - PetSmart


I'm gonna second this! Thor loves it, it's great for indoor play because it squishes, and Thor has yet to be able to destroy it. 

I'm sure pucks would be okay toys, but as mentioned below, no clue what's in them and where they're manufactured?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Third those! My kids won't play with them outside, but inside it's GAME ON. I've thrown one directly into my TV at speed and it did absolutely no damage. There was a lot of swearing on my part and a frantic thorough investigation, not a scratch to be had.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

marbury said:


> ^ I've thrown one directly into my TV at speed and it did absolutely no damage. There was a lot of swearing on my part and a frantic thorough investigation, not a scratch to be had.


Hahaha, Great!

I'll definitely have to check it out then. I've knocked over 2 decorative candle holders by unintentional bounces so this looks good. In my early 30s and getting yelled at for playing ball in the house is getting old . I didn't think about where the rubber came from if get a puck so I'll make sure I check that too before I go that route.
Thanks for the Help hopefully I can grab one soon and post some pics


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Not to be a party pooper but if they are hard I would be concerned if the dog was chewing on them-they could damage the dogs teeth


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

No worries,

I'm not overly concerned about the chew factor becuse after play, I would remove the toy. I was more concerned with biting, carrying etc. but your comment followed my initial concerns.


----------



## Sid2873 (Oct 2, 2021)

TheJakel said:


> Has anyone ever used one as toy? The ice hockey pucks are generally pretty hard and I was concerned about damaging my dogs teeth.
> 
> Floor and roller hockey pucks are a little softer.
> 
> I'm Looking for toys to slide on the hardwood so I ... I mean Grim 😏 doesn't break any more things around the house when his kong bounces


My Boxer Mastiff mix chews one into pieces. Definitely not too hard for a big dogs jaw or teeth.


----------

